# Let’s see some of your snow pictures.



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Max loves the snow, and went out to play in it. Simba went out and went under the cat tree. Yogi isn't really allowed out in snow, but he was shouting so loud to be let out that I let him out for 10 minutes. Max wasn't bothered at all but the look on Yogi's face says it all. What on earth is this horrible cold white stuff. He came in quite quickly. He's not shouting at me at the moment. Phew.

Viv xx


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

And here we are again.. Just when I thought it was the start of spring
















The other day he was chasing bees (much to my horror! I love bees, but not when they are being harassed..:Nailbiting) and there were all these little purple flowers for one day...


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

At the Cattery yesterday ..
























And this was half a mile up the road ...









Sunny and blue skies!

My cats won't go out in it ever since the bad snow we had here in december so here's a photo from then when Bilbo was still curious!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Back in the 70's I had a small one bedroom flat in a 1930's block in South London - it had an enormous communal back garden. To get onto the grassy area you had to negotiate steps down from a 3 foot high parapet. One winter we had really heavy snow fall and it backed up to the level of the parapet (so making a 3 foot deep snow drift). At the time I had a black cat called Sooty, he was keen to investigate the 'white' stuff and went running out into the back garden not realising where the parapet ended and the drift started - result ? One black cat buried in the snow with only the tip of his black tail visible  He never wanted to explore the white stuff again :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Whompingwillow said:


> And here we are again.. Just when I thought it was the start of spring
> View attachment 346453
> 
> View attachment 346456
> ...


So glad Mojo got to play in the snow! We've not had anymore here overnight, just what remains has frozen. Secretly hoping for a huge deluge for them over the next few days as they loved it so much. (Though it would mess up work for me).


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

When I was nine I went outside to play in the snow it was about 7 PM. I heard a little mewing noise so I mewed back, as you do when you're nine. Limping out of the darkness came this little black and white kitten. I ran into the house to tell mum dad and when we came back to find him he was sat at the kitchen door the snow was falling and very deep so we brought him into the kitchen.

He stayed with us for a couple of weeks without a name while mum tried to find his owner, no microchips back in the dark ages. Then one afternoon the butcher called with his van he always came in the kitchen with the meat order. He took one look at Pusscat, as we were calling him then, and said, "Cyril what are you doing here?" Apparently Cyril hadn't been happy with the butcher because he had a big rather boisterous dog and he was scared of it.

We had all fallen in love with him of course and the butcher agreed that we could keep him.

He always sat like Bugs Bunny because he had had a broken leg which had healed itself while he was lost. He wasn't Cyril to us so he kept his new name of Pusscat. He grew into a big, loving boy until sixteen years later he passed over to the Rainbowbridge. I loved him with all my heart.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Citruspips thats soooo lovely!

Now that's fate Pusscat was meant to find you that night. X


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for your lovely pictures @Whompingwillow i know what you mean my Gemma likes to chase the bees. I am forever telling her to leave them alone. At the moment she dislikes the snow so much that she won't go to the loo outside. So Steve has dug an area out for her to go but she is still holding on. @BritishBilbo. Lovely pictures of the snow. My 2 Ragdolls are not so keen on the snow and snuggled down on blankets. @Bertie'sMum oh poor fella. I bet that put him off snow for life. @Emmasian it looks lovely but it's very cold here. It's -4 at the moment. @Citruspips oh bless him he was lovely you had him to a good age.

Viv xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well my girls are NOT putting a paw out in this!










However! The dogs are always happy to get out in it


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Crunchie having fun and Jango trying out his Maine Coon feet and fur


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Meeko has never really been out in the snow before as this is the first year since his run was built that there has been any significant snow.
His face was a mixture of WTF and Ohhh lets have some fun in this..............but wait its cold on my little pink beans


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Out in the snow? until about 10 mins ago these 3 refused to even leave our bed to eat their breakfast


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Fox tracks. Saved a cat from it ( or it's relative) only a few nights ago. It was chasing a cat n took a nip at it. When I opened my window it ran away but was still close as I could hear it screaming very loudly. The poor cat limped away towards the housing estate opposite


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Fox tracks. Saved a cat from it ( or it's relative) only a few nights ago. It was chasing a cat n took a nip at it. When I opened my window it ran away but was still close as I could hear it screaming very loudly. The poor cat limped away towards the housing estate opposite
> View attachment 346502


Foxes are horrible creatures. Hope the cat was ok


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Foxes are horrible creatures. Hope the cat was ok


Injured, but not too badly I think. Had a slight limp. The dog Fox is magnificent but from the size it was probably either the female or a yearling?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Smuge said:


> Foxes are horrible creatures. Hope the cat was ok


Cant agree with that,I think they are beautiful creatures and from experience would say that they will rarely tackle a fit cat .I've had families of them living in the garden for years both they and Bumble my semi feral had a healthy respect for each other.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

They asked to go out in the cat run... So I put on my boots to go with them. They stood on the doorstep, I stood in the snow...


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

this is Essex archie yesterday at the beach and in our garden today
View attachment 346515
View attachment 346518
View attachment 346521


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Psygon said:


> They asked to go out in the cat run... So I put on my boots to go with them. They stood on the doorstep, I stood in the snow...
> 
> View attachment 346509


Tonks faces say it all, I laughed at your biggest one as if to say " are you lot mad, I'm outter here"


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Psygon said:


> They asked to go out in the cat run... So I put on my boots to go with them. They stood on the doorstep, I stood in the snow...
> 
> View attachment 346509


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious you were well fooled weren't you


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Kim Watcham said:


> this is Essex archie yesterday at the beach and in our garden today
> View attachment 346515
> View attachment 346518
> View attachment 346521


Is he a new designer breed?


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

LOL....no just posted weather pics my mistake I posted in cat thread


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Not learned how to post pictures yet so hoping this works - Pixie's first experience of snow!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Smuge said:


> Out in the snow? until about 10 mins ago these 3 refused to even leave our bed to eat their breakfast
> 
> View attachment 346499


Thats a very beautiful photo of your threesome


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Kim Watcham 
I can't view the attachments


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

no I took the pics off when I realized it was a cat thread it was a mistake I put my dog on there lol


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Kim Watcham 
It is not my thread but it does say snow pics so I would think it is ok:Cat


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

We like dogs too


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Sasha is not amused, came straight back in after half swimming to his preferred toilet spot. Sat at the cat door and glared for a while before spending an hour hoping from windowsill to sill and chirping at the snowflakes! We have a RED WARNING in place now, so will post more pics later!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

What sorcery is this? The ground has turned white! I shall stay in my stable!








Yeah I didn't put him in his field!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> Thats a very beautiful photo of your threesome


Aww thank you


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Ringypie said:


> What sorcery is this? The ground has turned white! I shall stay in my stable!
> View attachment 346560
> 
> Yeah I didn't put him in his field!
> View attachment 346561


And I should hope not too, Poor Ringo! No grass to admire!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

ewelsh said:


> And I should hope not too, Poor Ringo! No grass to admire!


He stayed in wearing 2 rugs with a mountain of haylage to work his way through. And I spent about 45 minutes boiling kettles so his water bucket was warm enough to hopefully not freeze! It looked like a steaming witches cauldron but he was pleased and had a big drink!

Think of me walking back down to the yard to put him to bed. It was awful driving home through the lanes, I nearly went into the hedge and almost didn't make it up a hill. No more driving for me until it's gone. Luckily Ringo is about half an hour's walk from home so it could be worse!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Ringypie said:


> He stayed in wearing 2 rugs with a mountain of haylage to work his way through. And I spent about 45 minutes boiling kettles so his water bucket was warm enough to hopefully not freeze! It looked like a steaming witches cauldron but he was pleased and had a big drink!
> 
> Think of me walking back down to the yard to put him to bed. It was awful driving home through the lanes, I nearly went into the hedge and almost didn't make it up a hill. No more driving for me until it's gone. Luckily Ringo is about half an hour's walk from home so it could be worse!


Oh lord all that brings back memories!
You have probably thought of this, but we always put water buckets like you filled with warm/hot water inside old tyres! Some how it used to work, my grandfather taught me this trick!

Poor Ringo! Poor you, be careful x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

We have no snow but it's still very cold. This lot obviously have the right idea


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I have never come across a breed quite like it, is it a trait of Siamese or just your Siamese Lynn.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> I have never come across a breed quite like it, is it a trait of Siamese or just your Siamese Lynn.


I think most Siamese like to cuddle up :Cat


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Spot the cat


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I think most Siamese like to cuddle up :Cat


Awww I would love that in my house! You must have sturdy radiators


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

ewelsh said:


> I have never come across a breed quite like it, is it a trait of Siamese or just your Siamese Lynn.












Possibly a Siamese thing?! Flint is part Siamese, He and Parsnip have cuddled for as long as they've been together - and Cosmo has jumped straight into the cuddle puddle. They have a heated bed for extra snuggles!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes but Cosmo is a Lynns too! I think she secretly trains them to cuddle!

:Cat


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> Yes but Cosmo is a Lynns too! I think she secretly trains them to cuddle!
> 
> :Cat


They don't need any training


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@ewelsh 
Found the cat, won't give it away though will just say used Sherlockian deduction


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Summercat said:


> @ewelsh
> Found the cat, won't give it away though will just say used Sherlockian deduction


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Well done!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Summercat said:


> @ewelsh
> Found the cat, won't give it away though will just say used Sherlockian deduction


I think I have too, probably using the same Sherlokian deductions


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

No snow at all today, lovely and sunny though its really taters and here's the fountain at the park not far from us to prove it. It has got a lot windier since this morning, Storm Emma is coming, think it will be a different story tomorrow 

Someone, who shall be nameless, keeps going out at every opportunity but when he gets a blast of wind up his knickers rushes back indoors and can now be found enjoying the warmth of the sun and the radiator. Meanwhile Her Ladyship has no desire to go out and is staying warm and cosy under a blanket on my bed.

​


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Spot the cat
> 
> View attachment 346577


I can't see the cat but then I should have gone to Specsavers last July. Give us a clue.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

ewelsh said:


> Awww I would love that in my house! You must have sturdy radiators


I see her I think.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Clue? Ok



Let me paws for thought......



The clues are there


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your lovely photos. I love them all. We have had some more snow showers this afternoon but nothing special. I hope all you in Scotland stay safe with what the news has been saying about code red alert. 

Viv xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Ringypie said:


> He stayed in wearing 2 rugs with a mountain of haylage to work his way through. And I spent about 45 minutes boiling kettles so his water bucket was warm enough to hopefully not freeze! It looked like a steaming witches cauldron but he was pleased and had a big drink!
> 
> !


Did you know that hot water freezes faster than cold water?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

buffie said:


> I think I have too, probably using the same Sherlokian deductions


I think I have too, but I enlarged the pic!!


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

This was taken yesterday, it's now turned to crunchy dirty ice!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ewelsh said:


> Clue? Ok
> 
> Let me paws for thought......
> 
> The clues are there


:Cat :Cat


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Jessie enjoys playing in the snow but only for short periods. She comes in, with pieces of ice stuck to her skirt and undercarriage. Once warmed up, she asks to go out again!!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

SbanR said:


> Jessie enjoys playing in the snow but only for short periods. She comes in, with pieces of ice stuck to her skirt and undercarriage. Once warmed up, she asks to go out again!!
> View attachment 346586
> View attachment 346589


Max does this too.

Viv xx


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

The view from my back and front doors, white out conditions now and the cats are curled up sleeping in DS's Bunk bed.


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

Your cats first set of footprints SbanR looks like the Scream Mask from horror films!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

vivien said:


> Thank you for sharing your lovely photos. I love them all. We have had some more snow showers this afternoon but nothing special. I* hope all you in Scotland stay safe with what the news has been saying about code red alert.*
> 
> Viv xx


Thanks Viv ,it has definitely upped the anti since this morning .
It has been snowing most of the day,real professional snow too,none of your wimpy rubbish.
The road outside the house has been gridlocked for the past few hours just like most of Edinburgh.
Mr M has decided that bed is a better option than outdoors,cant say I blame him.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Ella28 said:


> Your cats first set of footprints SbanR looks like the Scream Mask from horror films!


Haha. Now that you mention it She jumped from the step into the snow n ran


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Clue? Ok
> 
> Let me paws for thought......
> 
> The clues are there


I'm seeing double now. I can see two cat faces, next to each other, one's a bit bigger than the other, not sure which is Lottie 

I can see the spooky paw prints face made by Jessie.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Here you go! 










One cat disappearing










You should be able to see lotties tail just disappearing into the base of trunk. :Cat


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh damn! That's where OH said she was though I could see the tail.  I thought it was one of those two blobby bits of, what I can now see is snow but I thought was eyes,  above the big white bit at the front of the pic....duh!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> I have never come across a breed quite like it, is it a trait of Siamese or just your Siamese Lynn.





lymorelynn said:


> I think most Siamese like to cuddle up :Cat


Maybe because tonks are half Siamese...


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Chellacat love the pic of Sacha looking out the window on the Easy Jet economy flight to Iceland.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Brilliant photos, really enjoyed them all thank you 
I think the cuddling heap in a warm place is an oriental thing, my Tonks definitely do this a lot in the cold, sadly no photo right now!


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

SbanR said:


> Haha. Now that you mention it She jumped from the step into the snow n ran


I noticed it straight away, your cat should be one of those Artistic Animals that create pictures!:Bear


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

So we had a look out the window and Sasha said he wanted to go out the door........








Front door first, but he wasn't impressed and backed up inside......








So we tried the back door, this is it open and a little wall of snow just sitting there, we now have no steps where there should be two!








Sasha had had enough and went back inside.....


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I got in at 5.30pm and booted both cats out for a wee as they have been in all day. Blue sat on the boot box in the porch and padded the door to get back in. She refused to go any further. 

Iv made it about 10 feet and had a wee. 

They know it’s time to be home. Despite the cold their appetites aren’t great


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Ella28 said:


> I noticed it straight away, your cat should be one of those Artistic Animals that create pictures!:Bear


Yeah. And make me a ton of cash!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Chellacat said:


> View attachment 346612
> 
> So we had a look out the window and Sasha said he wanted to go out the door........
> View attachment 346608
> ...


Wise move Sasha


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Chellacat said:


> View attachment 346612
> 
> So we had a look out the window and Sasha said he wanted to go out the door........
> View attachment 346608
> ...


Tell him he's a Maine Coon! Live up to his heritage


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

SbanR said:


> Yeah. And make me a ton of cash!


Absolutely! :Cat


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Tell him he's a Maine Coon! Live up to his heritage


Well, I had a few words with Sasha and told him to Maine up and he did his best....... for your viewing pleasure!!!!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh Sasha that is devotion


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Iv had to be placed outside this morning for a wee. The wind is wicked so it fluffs him up. 
He has gone to hide in the big lounge. We are doing tough love at the moment to break his early hours scratching and jumping up. He isn’t hungry but has started copying Blues window scratching and wardrobe scratch. He added in the plaster near my window. He now gives up after ten minutes and sleeps. We are on day 2. I used to oblige him with a treat but realise this is reinforcing his behaviour. 

Blue went out early and came back in just. She is currently snuggling up as I working from home after driving to a meeting that was cancelled at 8am after I left at 7.15am. 

Stay warm everyone and hope Emma is a lady x


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Jiggs in snow


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Chellacat said:


> Well, I had a few words with Sasha and told him to Maine up and he did his best....... for your viewing pleasure!!!!


Superb! Did he stay out long? I thought he was going to stay Sat on the fence as an ornament


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Jiggs in snow


Can't see anything @Gallifreyangirl


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

We've had a little overnight and are due more later. We're just on the edge of a red warning for the south/south west so not sure how much we're getting. We went out at 7.15 this morning but not for long though I think they would have stayed out if I wasn't there.





































I've had enough, I'm off indoors









_Me too







_


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

The "Beast from the East" has finally hit Nottingham! Brooke is taking it in her stride. 

























If you're wondering why I'm playing on t'internet rather than bravely trying to get to work - I'm in waiting for the boiler man - my less than 4 month old boiler has packed in! :Banghead


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Superb! Did he stay out long? I thought he was going to stay Sat on the fence as an ornament


I thought he was going to freeze there! We kept calling and calling, even rattled the dreamies but the gentleman was not for jumping! He did a good job jumping across the yard, but I think it was more from shock and trying to escape the snow, hence jumping the fence. Once he was up out of the snow he couldn't bring himself to jump down again. Maizy levitated (or possible has the ability to walk on top of snow like Tolkien Elves) and went between two garages and came back ten minutes later happy as Larry. it snowed even more over night!






















it came right up to the front window!!!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Shrike said:


> The "Beast from the East" has finally hit Nottingham! Brooke is taking it in her stride.
> View attachment 346682
> 
> View attachment 346683
> ...


Is it a condensing boiler? There will be a white plastic pipe carrying the condensed liquid outside and this is prone to freezing. Pour boiling water over the outside part and reset the boiler it should work


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

No pics but I can report lots of silly galloping in and out of the cat flap and general silly beggar behaviour. Mine are quite well equipped with snowshoe paws and fluffy tums so do enjoy a quick foray


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Paddypaws said:


> Is it a condensing boiler? There will be a white plastic pipe carrying the condensed liquid outside and this is prone to freezing. Pour boiling water over the outside part and reset the boiler it should work


I tried that last night - maybe I could've persevered but it was this company that installed the boiler so they should at least have warned me it might get iced up, to my mind a boiler that doesn't work when its cold its pretty pointless! I think the error code its giving is more related to ignition failure, though it could be related to the condensate outflow in some way.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Kalex and Suter have both been out playing today and having snow zoomies. Didn't manage to get a pic of Kalex as she was going too fast.

Done my good mummy bit, I was out in the garden at 3am this morning in my pyjamas, digging over the flower bed so that it was soft enough for them to use. Good job it was early so the neighbours aren't up and think I'm completely loony.


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

Odin likes the snow but this is a step too far I think


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

We've had a paltry amount. More is due apparently but I'm not holding my breath. I did get paw prints though.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

My boiler is on the blink too 

It's damn cold here, even the ***** are freezing










My terrier doesn't mind this weather!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> Kalex and Suter have both been out playing today and having snow zoomies. Didn't manage to get a pic of Kalex as she was going too fast.
> 
> Done my good mummy bit, I was out in the garden at 3am this morning in my pyjamas, digging over the flower bed so that it was soft enough for them to use. Good job it was early so the neighbours aren't up and think I'm completely loony.
> 
> ...


Now that's what I call dedication :Jawdrop


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

True @SbanR 
Maine would get a lot more snow than that:Cat spoiled city kittys


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Jessie enjoys playing in the snow but only for short periods. She comes in, with pieces of ice stuck to her skirt and undercarriage. Once warmed up, she asks to go out again!!
> View attachment 346586
> View attachment 346589


Oh my ❤ ❤❤ Beautiful Jessie xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

All these beautiful babies and pics ❤


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

The snow is much worse here today, my OH tried to drive to uni but her car swerved off the road then somehow drifted right and went into the other lane, thankfully there were no other cars around or it would have been a certain crash.

Last night I saw her she was wrapped up in bed with two kittens sticking their noses out from underneath the quilt


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

None of the outside but my Eddy Teddy Woo has got the right idea










And Big bad Tom tat is in hiding somewhere


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Got some pics of Kalex at last. Funny little thing managed to make some little snowballs then scoop one up to eat it:









And this is her doing her best squirrel pose (still eating snow)


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Paddypaws said:


> Is it a condensing boiler? There will be a white plastic pipe carrying the condensed liquid outside and this is prone to freezing. Pour boiling water over the outside part and reset the boiler it should work


Yes it did turn out to be the drainage pipe. He ended up cutting the pipe - they'll be back next week to fix it and put some lagging on. Good job we only get these really cold spells once a decade or so!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

It's been snowing steadily all afternoon here on the south coast. I've been out in the garden every few hours with fresh water for the birds & topping up their food.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Is there anybody who hasn't got snow?


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Mine has pretty much gone in Cheshire. The farmer is ploughing and muck spreading today.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I went out in the garden earlier with my ruler & we've got 10cms of snow now which is a lot for us on the coast, it's still going strong as well.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

We've had sleet all day n its still coming down. The snow isn't too deep though as the strong wind blows it about.

Jessie had several short play sessions outside this morning but when she poked her nose out the door in the afternoon, she did a very quick reverse!! The wind was just too vicious


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

It's snowing here but not really sticking yet. The wind is arctic and Ted is doing his usual trick of refusing to come in but stalking round the garden with snow blowing over him. I know he has MC heritage, but I think he's taking it too seriously, and Mummy will have to insist soon. If he still had pompoms they'd be frozen by now.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Today has been so cold, my 3 dealt with it by staying as far away from the snow as possible

They looked horrified when they saw me outside:


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

Snow where I am is actually getting worse but they have lowered the warning from red. Odin has spent most of today asleep. Either he hates the cold or he is growing again!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

He still won't come in, and now Rafa has shot out to join him! Maybe I'm fussing too much. They both have very furry winter coats. Maybe he's enjoying it and thinks I'm a killjoy. 15 mins more then it's Dreamies.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Tough outdoor Coleycat supervised me clearing the snow, then walked me over to my dad's this morning - he wouldn't stay in last night so I tumbled his fleeces to make them warm and gave him two heat pads in his shed. He's been in all day today and I'm hoping he'll stay in tonight, maybe he will as he doesn't like the wind. Tilly (NFC) wanted to go in the run ... but I said No. Lil & Sykes had no interest whatsoever in going out.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Again thank you all for your lovely photos and the lovely video. I’ve really enjoyed hearing about how the furries have either liked or not liked the snow. I’ve only really let Max out today. As Yogi can be obstinate about coming in and it’s been really cold here. Minus 4 without the wind chill. The two Raggies aren’t too bothered about going out. They love their warm blankets too much lol. 

Viv xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Lottie is still out too, I had to go and find her today around 3.00 to bring her in for a warm and food, she was back out again at 6.00  if I have to go and find her around 9.00 I won’t be a happy bunny!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

They're in thank goodness! I didn't need the Dreamies eventually as he was waiting on the step and Rafa followed, but they got them anyway for being such big brave pussycats. Now got heating on tropical, lots of food for them, and nice snuggly blankets.

Freya and I are not going to mention that whilst they were out we had a minor girls night in and she had all the bacon off my pizza!


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Here is Sasha window sitting.









And Maizy deciding that today the snow is too deep to venture out in! So funny, when Sasha did the same thing he went out and sunk down till it was nearly over his head, she barley made a dent!









it's been great seeing everyone's pics ! Red Warning was reduced this morning at 10 but snow has still been very bad today with blizzard conditions intermittently! Hope everyone and their furry friends have been warm and safe today!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Charity said:


> No snow at all today, lovely and sunny though its really taters and here's the fountain at the park not far from us to prove it. It has got a lot windier since this morning, Storm Emma is coming, think it will be a different story tomorrow
> 
> Someone, who shall be nameless, keeps going out at every opportunity but when he gets a blast of wind up his knickers rushes back indoors and can now be found enjoying the warmth of the sun and the radiator. Meanwhile Her Ladyship has no desire to go out and is staying warm and cosy under a blanket on my bed.
> 
> ...


Hi Charity, I recognise that fountain!! We obviously live quite close! I use to live in Sandringham Road, just two roads away from that fountain. What a small world it is! Plenty of snow today though, eh?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

TriTri said:


> Hi Charity, I recognise that fountain!! We obviously live quite close! I use to live in Sandringham Road, just two roads away from that fountain. What a small world it is! Plenty of snow today though, eh?


Hi there neighbour . Certainly is plenty of snow and I hate the wind, amazing what a difference a few hours makes. I'm dreading opening the curtains today, supposed to be driving my OH to doctors this afternoon but not sure we're going to make it. . May need an army helicopter . Got to take the cats out soon too, no doubt they will love it.


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Well my girls are NOT putting a paw out in this!
> 
> View attachment 346478
> 
> ...


Wow is that where you live ?it looks so nice and peaceful with the country side .that's my dream if I ever win lottery exactly thats the same sort of house i would love to be in .I would take in cats and kittens and look after them .my own little rescue centre .


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

We still have plenty of snow here... ventured out yesterday to take a look at some snowy scenes.










I'm going to be a bit disappointed when it's all gone. It's been great working at home with the tonks since Wednesday!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Bronn refuses to go out!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Mostly melting away here now although they say we are due a fresh wave later on today. 
I’m feeling happy as my osteopath told me about a poor stray Tomcat who had taken shelter in the cat tree he had put in front garden for disposal. That was Tuesday morning and by Thursday evening local CP had trapped him and got him into rescue.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

One my OH's relatives was posting on facebook yesterday about a cat that had taken up camp outside her house in the snow. Couldn't locate an owner so decided to give it some food and make sure it could get into an outhouse for shelter and warmth. After the cat ate the food it darted past into her house and promptly disappeared! 

They've located the cat this morning, hiding behind the washing machine. Think they're hoping one of the local rescues will be willing to come and help get the cat out....

Poor thing must have been frozen


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh poor cat, must have weighed up the odds, freeze outside or brave a strangers house.

I really hope some cat owners are going frantic trying to find this little cat only to be reunited rather than a poor stray! 

Keep us updated x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well Lottie eventually came in last night, only after I had dressed up in my husband’s ski stuff, stood in the garden with a torch trying to make my voice heard over the howling Baltic winds, then she just strolled across the garden like as if it was a mild day in June  I won’t repeat my words.

I really needed that, My heating is off I’m on a new batch of logs which are smoking ( obviously got wet ) so I’ve been coughing all night, 2 hot water bottles and still I froze! Heating man can’t come till next week :Arghh

Today I have to somehow dig myself out and get into the village! I need to pick up my prescription and get cat food milk bread etc ( if there is any left, I’m sure all the people who live real close to the mini supermarket have stocked up on their already 16 frozen loaves and 10 pints of milk ) also get a few essentials for some OAP’s I look out for.


Muttering to myself, this too will pass..............


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Oh poor cat, must have weighed up the odds, freeze outside or brave a strangers house.
> 
> I really hope some cat owners are going frantic trying to find this little cat only to be reunited rather than a poor stray!
> 
> Keep us updated x


One of the people that replied to the post on facebook about the cat seemed to imply it was a stray  However, she didn't manage to take a photo so maybe it's someone's lost pet. Fingers crossed x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Rodney ventured out in the snow with me
















But then he had a funny turn which was really awful  I'm such an idiot to let him out in this but he was so keen. He's recovering well now.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Charity said:


> Hi there neighbour . Certainly is plenty of snow and I hate the wind, amazing what a difference a few hours makes. I'm dreading opening the curtains today, supposed to be driving my OH to doctors this afternoon but not sure we're going to make it. . May need an army helicopter . Got to take the cats out soon too, no doubt they will love it.


Good luck Charity, OH and cats too .
I wonder if the doctor will make it in or not?


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Matrod said:


> Rodney ventured out in the snow with me
> View attachment 346866
> View attachment 346867
> 
> ...


Poor Rodney. It's the same with Yogi I have to harden my heart and not let him out now the snow is deep, and temperatures are so low. Yogi has pain from where I let him out the other day. He's had to have metacam today he was going frantic with pain. I blame myself now. I hope Rodney feels better soon.

Viv xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Matrod said:


> Rodney ventured out in the snow with me
> View attachment 346866
> View attachment 346867
> 
> ...


Hope he's ok now!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

@Paddypaws. I hope someone helps that poor cat soon bless him. I thank god I got all my strays into rescue. I never thought we would have as cold a winter as we are having. I feel for all those on here that have no heating at the moment. Stay safe and stay as warm as you can. The poor little cat that ran inside the house I hope his owner is found soon.

Viv xx


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

So the fluffy went out for about three minutes into this!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

vivien said:


> Poor Rodney. It's the same with Yogi I have to harden my heart and not let him out now the snow is deep, and temperatures are so low. Yogi has pain from where I let him out the other day. He's had to have metacam today he was going frantic with pain. I blame myself now. I hope Rodney feels better soon.
> 
> Viv xx


I think it was pain he was experiencing  he started yowling & when I got him back upstairs in my room he was lying on my floor panting. I shan't make that mistake again. He's scroffing lunch now after hassling me for it the last half a hour so that's good.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

All so cute! I've not let Lola out (because she's only just getting used to going out and I'm at work during the main part of the day), may give her a choice tomorrow (she's been scratching at the door but may change her mind when she realises what it's actually like) and will try to take a few snaps as I've enjoyed looking at other peoples.

Hannah


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Chellacat said:


> So the fluffy went out for about three minutes into this!
> View attachment 346872
> 
> 
> ...


Wow how pretty!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Well Lottie eventually came in last night, only after I had dressed up in my husband's ski stuff, stood in the garden with a torch trying to make my voice heard over the howling Baltic winds, then she just strolled across the garden like as if it was a mild day in June  I won't repeat my words.
> 
> I really needed that, My heating is off I'm on a new batch of logs which are smoking ( obviously got wet ) so I've been coughing all night, 2 hot water bottles and still I froze! Heating man can't come till next week :Arghh
> 
> ...


Where's your pioneering spirit? Pick up some flour n yeast. Your mum would have made some bara brith!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Well Lottie eventually came in last night, only after I had dressed up in my husband's ski stuff, stood in the garden with a torch trying to make my voice heard over the howling Baltic winds, then she just strolled across the garden like as if it was a mild day in June  I won't repeat my words.
> 
> I really needed that, My heating is off I'm on a new batch of logs which are smoking ( obviously got wet ) so I've been coughing all night, 2 hot water bottles and still I froze! Heating man can't come till next week :Arghh
> 
> ...


Next time you go out like that we really need a selfie 



TriTri said:


> Good luck Charity, OH and cats too .
> I wonder if the doctor will make it in or not?


Funny you should say that, my OH rang the doctors, apparently hardly any staff have got in today. Much to my relief, we're not going, Sod's Law we've got a Land Rover sitting in the driveway and the only person who can drive it can't at the moment as he's the patient.  The nurse said she would have made a home visit but we're too far from the surgery so now we're not going until Monday which is a pain as he needs a dressing changed.

We live on a hill and there are two kids tobogganing down the road passed my car every five minutes so they had better stay on course.  Haven't seen one vehicle in our road this morning other than a van, someone having some work done today, and the workmen have braved it. Its very quiet at the moment and no snow, rain or anything but likely to change later.

The people stuck on the train aren't too many miles from us.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

@Matrod what do you think caused that funny turn? I do hope he is completely recovered now.
@vivien I am pleased to say that 'Hamilton' is safe in CP rescue just 48 hours after I first heard about his plight! Luckily I know the local CP team so they took him as a bit of a favour as officially they are full with a waiting list. My osteo and his wife had contacted RSPCA several weeks ago when they first saw him hanging round but of course heard nothing back so hadn't known where to turn next. CP lady says he is a friendly lad so once he is neutered and fattened up he should find a home easily enough.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Paddypaws said:


> @Matrod what do you think caused that funny turn? I do hope he is completely recovered now.
> @vivien I am pleased to say that 'Hamilton' is safe in CP rescue just 48 hours after I first heard about his plight! Luckily I know the local CP team so they took him as a bit of a favour as officially they are full with a waiting list. My osteo and his wife had contacted RSPCA several weeks ago when they first saw him hanging round but of course heard nothing back so hadn't known where to turn next. CP lady says he is a friendly lad so once he is neutered and fattened up he should find a home easily enough.


I don't know, he was fine until he'd been outside on the ice covered snow for 20 seconds or so so it triggered something, maybe it was just really cold on his feet the same way our fingers go numb. He was staggering when I got him in, I'm taking him to the vets next week for a check up anyway as he's something else going on too.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Brrrr! The winds too fierce today. I'm staying in ( her decision. I did open the door for her. But she's not happy. Her tail is swishing away)


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

ColeyCat did stay in last night, and today so far as well. He uses the big covered litter trays - he used to think they were for lying in.

We cleared the snow off the path again this morning, then I walked dad's dog and went to local shops for him. Then went back again for someone else who is very ill. Thankfully I have wellies, haven't attempted to get car out yet - turned out a tree had fallen across the road further down last night so just as well I didn't try to drive anyway.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

This isn't my house but a friend of mine, from same town just posted this on her Facebook.

This is what the great outdoors is looking like for us today


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Now that snow drift reminds me of Home!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Freezing rain here last night made everything not snow covered like an ice-rink - even the top layer of snow was frozen! I've only walked a few feet from my back door to the garage and it was so slippery 
The girls and kittens are all keeping cosy and haven't even bothered to look out of the window when it's been snowing 
Little photo of my Welsh Lamb in the snow this morning though  (can't resist because she's just so gorgeous and such a smiler)


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

We ended up with about 4" of snow falling overnight. It remained clear this morning but has now snowing again and is expected to keep snowing until this evening. The footprints I made going out to the stud this morning are already filling in!
9AM









2PM


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Pretty heavy snow falling and settling again here in east London ( relative to location) . Millie is having a major fit of silliness and keeps galloping in/out of the garden yowling as she goes. You can just see her to the left side of the middle of this pic.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Freezing rain here last night made everything not snow covered like an ice-rink - even the top layer of snow was frozen! I've only walked a few feet from my back door to the garage and it was so slippery
> The girls and kittens are all keeping cosy and haven't even bothered to look out of the window when it's been snowing
> Little photo of my Welsh Lamb in the snow this morning though  (can't resist because she's just so gorgeous and such a smiler)
> View attachment 346908


Look at her face  what a happy little poppet! Love her pompom hat


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Pretty heavy snow falling and settling again here in east London ( relative to location) . Millie is having a major fit of silliness and keeps galloping in/out of the garden yowling as she goes. You can just see her to the left side of the middle of this pic.
> View attachment 346917


Brilliant cat safe garden!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

It’s snowing here in Essex again. My daughter Karen just came round with Alfie. He’s is the only school in the area that is open. So Kaz has taken him out on his sledge. She said that when she came in there was a black cat sleeping in one of the boxes that are still out on my doorstep and it ran away I’m wondering if it was the trap nuetered return. I haven’t put any food out today either because since the snow we haven’t had any visitors. And the water kept freezing solid. I know if it was him though he won’t go hungry as my neighbour Sylvie has been putting food out for our local foxes. She brings a lot of left over food from the care home she works at when they are going to throw it away. 

Viv xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Love your picture of Millie. She really blends in with the snow, bless her.

Viv xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Oh poor cat, must have weighed up the odds, freeze outside or brave a strangers house.
> 
> I really hope some cat owners are going frantic trying to find this little cat only to be reunited rather than a poor stray!
> 
> Keep us updated x


Good news!

Little cat was taken to the dog and cat shelter today. Not chipped, so no idea if has an owner. But the shelter had room for them, so will be warm tonight!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Psygon said:


> Good news!
> 
> Little cat was taken to the dog and cat shelter today. Not chipped, so no idea if has an owner. But the shelter had room for them, so will be warm tonight!


Oh now that is good news, at least he/she won't be hungry or cold anymore! Poor little thing!

Thanks for letting us know x


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

My sister put a pic of the staff on her ward on facebook and it's gone viral lol

1.2k shares lmao

Here they are.... angels in disguise ❤ Cwtched up for the night in the ward dayroom xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> My sister put a pic of the staff on her ward on facebook and it's gone viral lol
> 
> 1.2k shares lmao
> 
> ...


Edited to add: 3.5k shares now lol


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

There are lots of angels around this week, thank goodness


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Charity said:


> There are lots of angels around this week, thank goodness


Yes definitely xxx all the rescues taking in cats off the street out of the cold when they already ram packed ❤


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Lola decided the snow wasn't really for her after all... This was as close as she got!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Elvis chilling out yesterday. We were all sat on the sofas and she joined! She looks massive with the way she's sat :Shamefullyembarrased she had fun in the snow for about 10 minuites then decided she's far too civilised!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Faye1995 
Who is Elvis? Yes, she does look huge:Cat


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Willow_Warren 
Lola is quite pretty


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Summercat said:


> @Faye1995
> Who is Elvis? Yes, she does look huge:Cat


She's my mums cat  she's so sassy!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Now that snow drift reminds me of Home!


9ft drifts here @ewelsh xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Matrod said:


> I don't know, he was fine until he'd been outside on the ice covered snow for 20 seconds or so so it triggered something, maybe it was just really cold on his feet the same way our fingers go numb. He was staggering when I got him in, I'm taking him to the vets next week for a check up anyway as he's something else going on too.


It could have been his feet got cold. The oldies tend to feel the cold more. I let Yogi out for about 10 minutes this morning as he was bullying the others. He was fine when he came back in. Steve has now cleared their shelf down so they have somewhere that isn't frozen to sit if they want to. Give Rodney a hug from me.

Viv xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Here she comes, been out for hours already. Lottie is nails!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Our snow is now gone, we've now got warnings about flooding.  I've just watched a Parcel Force van deliver to the house opposite. We live on a hill and he had awful trouble getting to the top of the road, his wheels were spinning all the time. If I go out today I'll be walking.



ewelsh said:


> Here she comes, been out for hours already. Lottie is nails!
> 
> View attachment 346957


Hope you've got a nice warm blanket next to the fire ready for her then. Did you have another freezing night?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> Our snow is now gone, we've now got warnings about flooding.  I've just watched a Parcel Force van deliver to the house opposite. We live on a hill and he had awful trouble getting to the top of the road, his wheels were spinning all the time. If I go out today I'll be walking.
> 
> Hope you've got a nice warm blanket next to the fire ready for her then. Did you have another freezing night?


No fires going yet @Charity Lottie will just climb in with my Labrador  it is pretty cold here again. Take care if out on foot today, I went down a few times walking the dogs this morning! I haven't had post for 5 days now!


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> My boiler is on the blink too
> 
> It's damn cold here, even the ***** are freezing
> 
> ...


I giggled at this as ***** has 2 meanings! Haha


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Don't have any photos but it has drifted 6ft deep in places here.

A friend of mine works in a local convenience store. Yesterday she served a man who told her that he'd walked 2 miles to the shop because . . . . .he couldn't find the car!  

note: .He does have a very long driveway which runs off a forest track .


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Its melting here in Nottingham - probably all be gone by Monday or sooner. I just popped out to take a couple of photos of the footprints:

























Brooke popped out too so we got some last shots of her in the snow:

























"I'll leave you to it Slave, if you want me, I'll be in my Cat Igloo"


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I love how Brooke comes out to do the model pose perfectly then walks away! She knows her best angle doesn’t she!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

No sign of melting here, it's still snowing! Normally I have a queue by the balcony door come lunchtime, not one of them has pined for the outside since it started snowing. I'm gutted, they would all look wonderful against the snow


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> No sign of melting here, it's still snowing! Normally I have a queue by the balcony door come lunchtime, not one of them has pined for the outside since it started snowing. I'm gutted, they would all look wonderful against the snow


You're another who needs to remind them of their coonie heritage Look at the results it got with Sasha


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Tis all gone from here, just raining now.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@huckybuck 
Did I miss them, are there any pics of your fluffy bunch in the snow?:Cat


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

SbanR said:


> You're another who needs to remind them of their coonie heritage Look at the results it got with Sasha


You speak as if they actually listen to me :Hilarious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Ella28 said:


> I giggled at this as ***** has 2 meanings! Haha


Naughty naughty!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

The garden is still covered but it's melting, I managed to get out for a walk this afternoon & it wasn't too bad, mostly slush.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

We still have snow, and today when the tonks asked to go in the run they actually went out.

I had to laugh at Darcy tho, she figured out that if she walked in my footprints she got far less snow on her paws. So she basically followed me about only standing in my footprints 

First steps..









Getting a bit braver









Bold!









Oh and when I say the tonks went out... most of them did. Ted stayed inside!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Psygon said:


> We still have snow, and today when the tonks asked to go in the run they actually went out.
> 
> I had to laugh at Darcy tho, she figured out that if she walked in my footprints she got far less snow on her paws. So she basically followed me about only standing in my footprints
> 
> ...


Darcy, you are a very clever girl


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Genius Darcy! X


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

:Cat The cats are happy today, they can see terra firma again. I managed to get out in the car yesterday afternoon, wasn't much traffic on the roads, went to get papers but when I got to the supermarket there weren't any so I bought chocolate instead. 

There have been some wonderful people about helping others but there have also been some damn stupid, selfish ones, particularly on the roads. On the totally blocked major dual carriageway near us on Friday, drivers who couldn't wait in queues like everyone else were doing a U turn and driving back along the road the wrong way, weaving in and out of traffic, to get themselves (never mind anyone else) out of trouble. These people should be fined or worse. 

Someone put a note through our door yesterday to say their cat is missing so I phoned the lady and suggested she put it on the Cats Protection Facebook Lost and Found page. I looked later and this morning (no sign of her cat) but CP have put on a statement as follows.

_MISSING CATS
over the last couple of days we have had an unusual amount of cats go missing in our area, this is largely down to the snow & ice, they can not follow their scent trails, and do not like the feeling of the frozen snow giving way under them so running and hiding and finding shelter takes priority, 
Many are coming home slowly! please put out litter tray, hoover contents, and anything that smells of home, dirty clothes on the line is a good idea, 
Keep calling and knocking on neighbours 
Keep doing this until they are home safe 
Lost & found team 
_
EDIT: LADY PHONED, PUSS HOME SAFE AND WELL 

Lets hope all those kitties out there get home safe and well.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

So Lola changed her mind about going out in the snow... I was outside sorting my other furry and feathery friends out and didn't shut the door properly and Lola appeared behind me... She spend some time outside with me but then happily came back into the house with me when I was done (left the back door open for her just in case).

Deciding if a second venture into the garden was worth it









If I follow where your footsteps have been i'll be ok:









Going off piste - and looking very serious about it:









I'm still counting how long I've had her in weeks (6), so although she isn't coming onto my lap for cuddles (which I a longing her to do), I found it extremely sweet how she was following me around the garden as I got on small jobs... she came into the shed but decided not to help with the chopping of kindling, that was a "servants job", then raced me down the garden back to the house (she won!!)

Hannah


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

She's beautiful. I expect she felt a bit apprehensive in the snow so thought it was best to stick close to you. I expect she'll be sitting on your lap before long.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful photos, beautiful eyes she has. So the trust is building minute by minuet, isn’t that a wonderful feeling. I bet she will be snuggling soon enough.

P.S she was just checking you were chopping kindling correctly so ensure a roaring fire, just for her paws


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> So Lola changed her mind about going out in the snow... I was outside sorting my other furry and feathery friends out and didn't shut the door properly and Lola appeared behind me... She spend some time outside with me but then happily came back into the house with me when I was done (left the back door open for her just in case).
> 
> Deciding if a second venture into the garden was worth it
> View attachment 347072
> ...


Lola has an unbelievably sweet face:Kiss


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Ella28 said:


> I giggled at this as ***** has 2 meanings! Haha


Ella28, I thought that and was a little confused. Now I've read your reply, I can't stop laughing


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

We had a bit more snow overnight - luckily its well on its way off now - the crocuses are back!









And, of course, I'm not allowed to be in the garden unsupervised!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

It always fascinates me how these little crocus survive, delicate little jewels standing tall against all that winter throw at them!
Yet again this year @Shrike your crocus are well mixed, I seem to only have yellow crocus a the moment!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

My yellow ones always come up first, I should have yellow, white, purple, blue and various veined varieties - I expect they'll be at their best in a week or two.


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

TriTri said:


> Ella28, I thought that and was a little confused. Now I've read your reply, I can't stop laughing


I have a bit of a naughty sense of humour! Haha!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

No snow yipppeeeeee back to lush green lawns


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Bit late (the snow was very deep here keeping me busy!) but this was Moril's reaction after he asked to go out










The actual littlest nope (x2)









And then he went back inside and stayed there until the snow was alllll gone. Being very smug that unlike the dog he could go to the loo inside xD

There's still some snow here, but only in shady patches behind hedges and the like.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Anyone else got snow again??


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> Anyone else got snow again??


Yes, started as fine rain about 30 minutes ago but is now snowing quite heavily and settling Don't think I'll be going far today - more likely to be a 'snuggle' day with Bertie !


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

A little but it's not sticking yet - that's supposed to be tonight, although I don't think our area is down as one of the worst to be hit so hoping we get away with it.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Snowing here (Edinburgh) but not lying just yet although it does look as though its only just getting started.
Mr M has decided after the last visit from the snow fairy the best place is up on top of the C/H boiler,at least this time its working


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

It was hot here yesterday, a proper spring day, and today it's all snowy again!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

A sprinkling on the ground, which has since melted. Now it's only a little coming down every so often


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Spring ? What Spring ?


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Spring ? What Spring ?
> 
> View attachment 348454


Officially we are still in winter. Spring officially starts on the 20th March and ends on the 21st June. A few more days yet until winter ends


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just a few flakes swirling down here. I would love a huge deluge as the Pumpkin Pussycats love it so much. Maybe just a day's worth, for them.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

It's back!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

It’s coming down thick & fast here now & beginning to settle, I don’t think we’re expected to get a lot.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

We had rain over night and a light dusting of snow this morning, none of it set so no pictures to put on here yet.


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Woke up to snow this morning, Sasha and Maizy went out for a look!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Chellacat said:


> Woke up to snow this morning, Sasha and Maizy went out for a look!
> 
> View attachment 348565
> View attachment 348566


Aw! I am so glad they found each other. Sasha wiggling his friendly bottom :Hilarious


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Here we go again..............
Just as well I went to the shops on Friday as there will most likely be no bread or milk for a week ,it will all be sat in the houses of those who think they need to stock up on stuff they will never be able to use 

This morning and Mr M is not a happy boy,he doesn't do snow  I've already had to go and sweep a path for him in his run


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It's the same here. Toppy and Bunty can't make up their mind, its a lot softer than last time but still too cold for them after a couple of minutes and they can't even sit in their pen as its an open one. 

















Bunty is wearing snow, not dandruff


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Same here, I have been walking the dogs early, whilst I froze to death they were bouncing around loving life! Has any one tried to find a ball in a foot of snow! 
It’s so frustrating, I have plants plugs to get in, I am so behind in the garden! I’ve had to delay my Apple and Pear tree delivery! Sooooooo annoying.

I’m coming back as a dog in the next life


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

So much for us not supposed to be getting much snow .... there's loads of the stuff. As usual when it's windy it's all drifted on my path so it's all fallen in when I've opened the door. Better get my snow shovel out again.

Conditions aggravated by a big fire in Stalybridge last night/today which means all the nearby roads were closed off so the gritters and ploughs couldn't get out of the depot as its opposite the mill that's on fire. Local bus depot is also affected by the fire so buses can't get out either. Getting into Manchester tomorrow morning should be interesting ...trains all come from Yorkshire which seems to be badly hit so doubt they'll be running properly.

Sykes has jumped her way to the run and is in there hiding in the den with a heat pad - doubt she'll stay long though.

ColeyCat has come in, currently lying on the barrel looking out of the window.

ColeyCat watched the snow clearing from inside - wise cat


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm heartily sick of snow and cold weather this year so this little video of Spring in China is cheery.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Snow here too, Rodney just asked to go out in the garden, NO chance after the last time!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Matrod said:


> Snow here too, Rodney just asked to go out in the garden, NO chance after the last time!
> 
> View attachment 348590


I was thinking about Rodney this morning and hoped you hadn't let him out this time.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Same here, I have been walking the dogs early, whilst I froze to death they were bouncing around loving life! Has any one tried to find a ball in a foot of snow!
> It's so frustrating, I have plants plugs to get in, I am so behind in the garden! I've had to delay my Apple and Pear tree delivery! Sooooooo annoying.
> 
> I'm coming back as a dog in the next life


Well, if you'd the sense to wear hubby's ski gear you'd been fine! Would love to see a selfie of you in that


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Jessie's pawprints


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

The weather is weird and worrying
















I forgot to mention what a wimp mojo is deep down. He didnt last long out here...


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Brooke had already been out on patrol:









Whilst I took advantage of a nice long lie in! 

Once I'd finally stirred from my pit I knew if I ventured out, she'd quickly follow me to see what I'm upto:









































She seemed a little nervous today - I'dve thought she would be used to it by now, unless there was a fox about maybe?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Where have Brooke’s crocus gone!

I love how she sits in your foot print!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

ewelsh said:


> Where have Brooke's crocus gone!
> 
> I love how she sits in your foot print!


 I was hoping for a romantic "Crocus poking through the snow" type pic - but they are completely buried! I didn't expect snow to settle here in Nottingham at all. I was supposed to be leading a walk over in the Peak District today, but canceled as they also have very high winds - navigating in blizzards? No thanks!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Spot the dog!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> The weather is weird and worrying
> View attachment 348595
> 
> View attachment 348596
> ...


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Yes he ran back in shaking his paws vigorously....
I can imagine if he had access to the outdoors whenever he wanted he would do the same thing as Jessie! As when I *followed him *inside and called it quits, he started shouting at me to go back out the minute we were inside....


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> Yes he ran back in shaking his paws vigorously....
> I can imagine if he had access to the outdoors whenever he wanted he would do the same thing as Jessie! As when I *followed him *inside and called it quits, he started shouting at me to go back out the minute we were inside....


Well then you should have listened and done as the little princeling demanded


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

SbanR said:


> Well then you should have listened and done as the little princeling demanded


Well he loves you and needs you in his life immedietely. He is a princeling that doesnt always get his way and throws mini tantrums. Not fair is it? He is terribly neglected with me as mum!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Ours varies from 3 inches deep in sheltered places to 9 inches where it has drifted a little. There is about 4 inches throughout Dylan's run , despite it having a roof which completely covers it. I'm bracing myself for the complaints from my Lord and Master if he fancies going out.

I was sick of snow after the last lot and will admit to swearing when I opened the bedroom curtains this morning. 

I'm afraid that I haven't taken any photos this time - too busy shovelling.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

I've just swept it off my car in case its frozen on come morning - its 3 inches deep which I'm sure is deeper than the "Beast from the East mk 1" was.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I did the same @Shrike, I think we've got a bit more to come this evening though down here :Arghh


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Vanessa131 said:


> View attachment 348618
> 
> Spot the dog!


I've spotted your dog!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Drove home from my step-daughter's 50th birthday party last night (I know, I drew the short straw as designated driver so no drinkies ) - it was snowing steadily at 1 am and woke up to a blanket of white at around 8. It's pretty much cleared now but I don't know if we have any more to come tonight.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Look out of your window Lynn, its just started again here quite hard and its settling....boo.  Expect its the same for you as you're near.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Charity said:


> Look out of your window Lynn, its just started again here quite hard and its settling....boo.  Expect its the same for you as you're near.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Charity said:


> Look out of your window Lynn, its just started again here quite hard and its settling....boo.  Expect its the same for you as you're near.


Oh gawd its started again here too!! We'd got about 2-3 inches by lunchtime then it stopped snowing and started to thaw. But by 4pm the thaw had stopped and everything froze over. Listening to the cars cracking their way up the road was really odd. Wonder if it'll stop me getting to work tomorrow


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

If you thought Winter was finally over and Spring was definitely on the way. latest news is, it looks like we might be having a WHITE EASTER :Arghh


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Charity said:


> If you thought Winter was finally over and Spring was definitely on the way. latest news is, it looks like we might be having a WHITE EASTER :Arghh


What a lovely thought to take with me to bed:Yuck
Night night. Sleep tight


----------

